# Georgia Inshore



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

The marine forecast said small craft warning and mod chop which usually means the boat isn't going near the water. It looked like the winds wouldn't get bad until 10am so I wanted to hit the flood tide around 6:30am. I headed to St.Catherines to hunt for some new places closer to the house. I fished till 12 all of the outgoing with a white and glitter doa shrimp except for the fish in the grass I used a weedless gulp jerk bait. The fish were semi tailing mostly cruising.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That is a bunch of studs. I think the reds should have been issued a small craft advisory to watch out for you. ;D


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Sweet !!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> That is a bunch of studs. I think the reds should have been issued a small craft advisory to watch out for you. ;D


 [smiley=lolwsign.gif].....do you ever catch any small ones? ...lol  ;D


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Not usually. Let me know when you decide to donate some money to the gadnr and get a ga fishing license I will be more than happy to give you the GA redfish tour.


----------

